# hdx modification



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

hey guys got a question, is it possible to shorten the butt of this rod say 6"-8" and replace end cap ? thanks for any info you can offer as to how I would do this and where to buy whatever is needed. thanks Mark


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's very very easy to do, but it's not so easy to undo. Make sure you know that's what you want to cut off. You can pry a flat head screwdriver under the old butt cap and slowly work it off to reuse it (if it's the rubber bulb kind). Put about 5 layers of masking tape around the blank where you want to cut and use a Dremel with the cutting wheel to make the cut. Watch the dust though, not very good to breathe it in.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> It's very very easy to do, but it's not so easy to undo. Make sure you know that's what you want to cut off. You can pry a flat head screwdriver under the old butt cap and slowly work it off to reuse it (if it's the rubber bulb kind). Put about 5 layers of masking tape around the blank where you want to cut and use a Dremel with the cutting wheel to make the cut. Watch the dust though, not very good to breathe it in.


Or you can do like I did and just take a hacksaw to all your rods, then find out that you don't like the shorter butt and pay to have them all extended...


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> It's very very easy to do, but it's not so easy to undo. Make sure you know that's what you want to cut off. You can pry a flat head screwdriver under the old butt cap and slowly work it off to reuse it (if it's the rubber bulb kind). Put about 5 layers of masking tape around the blank where you want to cut and use a Dremel with the cutting wheel to make the cut. Watch the dust though, not very good to breathe it in.


 thanks for the advice terry. cdog you didnt have to say that. im pretty sure I want to shorten the butt a bit. I think..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Are you planning on moving the reel seat ? 

Taking a few inches off the butt is easy enough, moving the reel seat is a bit tougher.

you can get a feel for what it will be like by choking the bottom hand up off the butt end to the anticipated new length. Test cast to see if the feel is good.

I would suggest going slow, maybe taking 3" off, try it, and only then taking off more if still desired.

As said, it's easy to remove, harder to put back. 

A dremel tool is by far the easiest method with a proper cut off wheel, I have done it a number of times.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Are you planning on moving the reel seat ?
> 
> Taking a few inches off the butt is easy enough, moving the reel seat is a bit tougher.
> 
> ...


have casted it choking up on it, Ilaid the rod which is 13' next to my 2 other 11' rods and the rod butt is about 8.5" longer from reel center, it seems like my arms are to far apart and not comfortable when casting. im comfortable with the distance on the 11' rods and just think taking about 6"off would do the trick. thanks for your input.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Keep in mind you're dealing with another 15.5 inches of rod past the reel on the 13' rod. That's tougher to bring around at speed with a shorter butt. Best bet is to do what Mark said and take a bit off at a time and try that.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

butt is long as it is designed to have maximum arc of travel for the lead during cast. bigger arc= longer casting distance. insert the buttcap in your armpit, see if your finger reaches the reel seat, if it does= it's perfect for your arm length. if your finger doesn't reach the reel seat, then you have short arms and the butt needs to be shorten.

i strongly suggest casting the rod the right way, have someone show you how to do it. if you really want to cut it.

meaussure to where you wnat it cut, tape both sides of the rod where you want to cut. then hackaway your breakaway. you can use a file or a hack saw or a dremel.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

HellRhaY said:


> butt is long as it is designed to have maximum arc of travel for the lead during cast. bigger arc= longer casting distance. insert the buttcap in your armpit, see if your finger reaches the reel seat, if it does= it's perfect for your arm length. if your finger doesn't reach the reel seat, then you have short arms and the butt needs to be shorten.
> 
> i strongly suggest casting the rod the right way, have someone show you how to do it. if you really want to cut it.
> 
> meaussure to where you wnat it cut, tape both sides of the rod where you want to cut. then hackaway your breakaway. you can use a file or a hack saw or a dremel.


 yes I have short arms. my fingers are about 2" from bottom of reel seat. I have no problem casting the rod, I just notice that alot of the time I find myself naturally choking up on the rod and when I check it out for myself I found that my hands were basicly the same difference apart as when im casting my 11' rods and did'nt think shorting it 6" would make such a big difference. I guess i'll have to give some thought now. thanks for your input.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

If you don't have a dremel, then yes you can use a hack saw, just make sure you use a very fine-toothed blade. Too large of teeth and you 'll likley wind up with a very ragged cut and risk the chance of the graphite splintering on you.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sudshunter said:


> yes I have short arms. my fingers are about 2" from bottom of reel seat. I have no problem casting the rod, I just notice that alot of the time I find myself naturally choking up on the rod and when I check it out for myself I found that my hands were basicly the same difference apart as when im casting my 11' rods and did'nt think shorting it 6" would make such a big difference. I guess i'll have to give some thought now. thanks for your input.


No worries, a lot of people find the reel seat on the HDX to be too far up the rod. the average seat distance for most is closer to 28-30 inches, I believe the factory installs them on the HDX at 32".

Conversely if you wanted to leave the rod at full length, you could have the reel seat moved down a few inches, but that's definitely a more complicated proposition.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> you could have the reel seat moved down a few inches, but that's definitely a more complicated proposition.


more work on that option, cause you then ahve to move your stripper, then the next guide then the next.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> more work on that option, cause you then ahve to move your stripper, then the next guide then the next.



Maybe not, I have cast tournaments rods with coasters and you can fish high or low reel, I have cast with the reel as much as 6 feet away from the stripper guide, at least with a conventional set up, you should be able to move the seat without moving guides, but certainly the easy path is to wack a few inches off the butt.

If your talking a spinning set up, or a real bendy rod, then guide placement may come into play when moving the reel seat.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

or you could leave it the length it is and buy the tourney butt for $100 which has no seat just reel clamps then clamp it where you want it!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

mud said:


> or you could leave it the length it is and buy the tourney butt for $100 which has no seat just reel clamps then clamp it where you want it!!


Hmm, I had the tourny butt- no stripper guide on it and it is 7' long. I found that to be too far, especially when casting low reel from the reel to the first guide on the tip section. Also it's a bit expensive of an option and - I have seen several HDX's crushed by people going too tight with coasters- not the best option for a fishing set up. The walls of the HDX are a bit on the thin side for using coasters, tho it can be done if not overtightened. Coasters don't have to be near as tight for tourny casting, where your not worrying about pressure on the reel from a big fish.

Keep in mind- the tourny butt makes the rod 14' in total length- maybe a lot more rod than he wants to fish with.

Still, a couple of bucks for a hacksaw blade and problem solved.


----------

